

5 myths about Android monetization - gmakkoulis
http://www.avocarrot.com/blog/5-myths-android-monetization/

======
p_papageorgiou
I would agree that successful apps must shine on adding value to their end
user. That's why some apps can cost more than $10 and still have some orders
of magnitude more downloads from similar free apps.

